# Rv Registry



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey gang,

I posted the camper up for sale on RVTrader.com a couple days ago and I got a call from a place called RV Registry.com. They say they are better than rv trader and have alot more contacts and exposure to help me sell. They can offer perspective buyers financing and shipping/delivery, which is better than you would get on plain ol' rv trader r craiglist (which has been nothing but a pain in the a$$, all I have gotten from them so far is scamers as usual). She said they typically sell campers for the asking price within 2-8 weeks, but will run the add until it sells. She said she checked with her marketing department and they say I am spot on with my pricing and they are very confident they can sell it rather quickly. Of course there is a fee $229 for local listing and $299 for national exposure. Sounds like a good deal, just skeptical that it is to good a deal.

I actually spoke to our resident expert Huntr70 today and he hasn't heard of them, but knows there are places like that out there. We agreed that they must have saw my listing and feel it is a good deal and can get a quick turn around on their $299 fee and sell it with little to no effort on their part. They probably get a piece of the shipping and financing as well, but hey if they sell my camper, I don't care. If anybody else told me they could sell my camper for me in a couple weeks, I would give them $299 as well.

Just curious if anyone has had any experience with them and cares to share some feedback. I checked the website and really didn't find any small print, but ya never know.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tell them you'd be happy to pay the fee...AFTER the unit sells. Even offer them $399 vs. the stated $299.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Tell them you'd be happy to pay the fee...AFTER the unit sells. Even offer them $399 vs. the stated $299.


x2, never pay a fee before the service is rendered.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

These folks troll other RV websites for suckers.

They'll take your money and maybe even post it on their website, but what kind of exposure are you getting? How many page views are they getting? Can they verify it?

It appears that most folks haven't hear of them. What does that tell you?

Do a Google search for their name and see what comes up. Links, critiques, etc.

If it doesn't pass the sniff test, walk away!

I have a website exclusively selling Miatas and I only charge $9.95 for a three month listing.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

When I sold (or tried to sell) my Tundra, I listed it on EBay and Autotrader. Most of the phone calls and e-mails I received were from scammers & spammers. "Hi, we can help you sell your truck in no time for the low, low, price of"....*click*.... I started either hanging up on them, or gave them an earful. I also added to my ads that "this is a private sale/auction and I will not respond to e-mail or telephone solicitations". As it turned out, I got my best offer from the Dodge dealer and just traded it in when I bought the new truck.


----------

